# selling HD platters on ebay



## chico369t (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi all,

Before I post my platters on ebay, maybe one of you experienced folks would advise the best catagory, subject and text etc. The platters are from assorted HDs in the 3 GB to 40GB range. I have 37 platters on hand.

plus I have an 80, 160 and 500 GB Hard drive I haven't stripped yet, thinking it would be better to sell them whole. Does anyone know a way to test them other than installing it in my only computer and if i did what danger to my system would there be?

you all are a wealth of information, if anyone needs to know something about helicopters 

V/R

Tim


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 5, 2010)

Tim,

If you have access to an external drive adapter you can quickly test and/or erase old hard drives easily. They make a wide variety of these external devices for the various types of hard drive data and power connections. I use one all the time for repairing customers computers with mine. I never even have to shut my machine down to test the drive since the adapters are USB devices. I have one type that allows me to hook up four different types of hard drives using the same adapter.

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice. Who makes it Steve? My old ImageMasster is getting
a little long in the tooth. 8)


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 6, 2010)

The four way one is made by Vantec and connects either SATA, 2.5", 3.5", or 5.25" drives to USB. It comes with an external power adapter that supplies the necessary juice for the drive.

Here's a link:

Vantec USB Adapter

I also have a few that I have pulled from old external hard drive enclosures (Western Digital- full size and notebook sizes) that hook up to USB. The drives died, but the adapter and power supply circuit inside can be pulled and used to connect other drives externally. I have one for standard IDE and SATA. I also made my own adapter that converts a regular IDE type to a laptop 2.5" drive.

They make cleaning viruses off of an infected system a breeze. With really bad infections I boot to my Ubuntu stick and manually remove the problem files off of the bad drive. Since they are 'hot swappable' I can also use them to inventory and/or erase a stack of hard drives much quicker than installing them one at a time into my tower. I've been using these types of adapters for the last ten years or more and don't know how I could live without them. Every serious computer geek needs an assortment of external drive adapters in his/her repair kit.

Steve


----------



## Fournines (Sep 6, 2010)

Is the Vantec adapter Mac compatible? Those are the only machines I have, though I have a lot of old hds from windows computers that I want to check.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 6, 2010)

Fournines said:


> Is the Vantec adapter Mac compatible? Those are the only machines I have, though I have a lot of old hds from windows computers that I want to check.



Yes, they are Mac compatible. I'm not prejudice to the make of a computer when I repair them, I take all comers, Mac, PC, and all other proprietary systems.

Steve


----------



## joem (Sep 6, 2010)

Just looked it up 
$29 with a store on my way to my slave job ( er uhm day job)


----------

